# Portal 2!



## Sporge27 (Feb 15, 2011)

Well it is up for preorders, already did 

This is about the one game I have really been looking forward to in forever!

I played the game tag which is where all the people making the paint stuff came to valve from, and I like it, so with any luck portal 2 will be as good as I am hoping.

I may be hoping for too much though D:

Any of you guys looking forward to it?


----------



## Psychonaut (Feb 15, 2011)

i'm looking forward to it going on sale.
i'm not paying $50/$45/$40 for a portal game, fully fleshed out or not.

i played tag, loved it, but i'm not sure how the paint/gel is going to work/mesh with portal.  i know it's going to be big.. but i see it as being a bit _too_ complicated.. when you consider the double portal flings and aiming them while in-air.. all that.

i dunno.  looking forward to it, but not enough to warrant the price.
unless there are hats.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Feb 15, 2011)

Grabbing the PS3 version. Two copies of Portal 2 for the price of one? Yes please. :>


----------



## Brad (Feb 15, 2011)

I don't know if I will get it. I like Portal, but I just have a hard time getting invested in it. So maybe, maybe not. Only time will tell.


----------



## ATWA (Feb 15, 2011)

Going with Tom


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 15, 2011)

You can get the computer version with the PS3 version? WHERE?


----------



## Serk102 (Feb 15, 2011)

Psychonaut said:


> i'm looking forward to it going on sale.
> *i'm not paying $50/$45/$40 for a portal game,* fully fleshed out or not.
> 
> i played tag, loved it, but i'm not sure how the paint/gel is going to work/mesh with portal.  i know it's going to be big.. but i see it as being a bit _too_ complicated.. when you consider the double portal flings and aiming them while in-air.. all that.
> ...


 
This sums me up. I'll wait until the summer if I have to, but I'm not paying anything more than $30.


----------



## Jas0n (Feb 15, 2011)

Psychonaut said:


> i'm looking forward to it going on sale.
> i'm not paying $50/$45/$40 for a portal game, fully fleshed out or not.
> 
> i played tag, loved it, but i'm not sure how the paint/gel is going to work/mesh with portal.  i know it's going to be big.. but i see it as being a bit _too_ complicated.. when you consider the double portal flings and aiming them while in-air.. all that.
> ...


 
I agree, I loved Portal and want to play Portal 2, but the price seems a bit over the top so I'm debating whether or not to get it.


----------



## bud (Feb 15, 2011)

WHOO!! I'm so going to go preorder this when I get some more money.

By the way, did anyone hear what is currently being planned for on the PS3? Apparently they are going to make the PS3 version equivalently as awesome to the PC version. Basically they said they will allow PS3 players to chat to people on Steam on the PC AS WELL as cross-platform multiplayer!
I also heard that if you buy it on the PS3, you can get it on Steam for free as well, but something tells me that might not happen.

I'm praying these features will be on the Xbox 360 version because that would suck big time for me. It would only seem fair to include it, but who knows...


----------



## Sporge27 (Feb 16, 2011)

the price over the top really?

Many console games are 60 bucks standard now, and at least on the PC it is only 50, 45 for preorder currently.  It has been said that it will be no where near as short as the first one, and really is probably worth it.


----------



## Psychonaut (Feb 16, 2011)

Sporge27 said:


> the price over the top really?
> 
> Many console games are 60 bucks standard now, and at least on the PC it is only 50, 45 for preorder currently.  It has been said that it will be no where near as short as the first one, and really is probably worth it.


 i totally understand that they have to price it as it is.. a full game.. but i personally am not willing to pay that much for it.
i know it will be longer than the first.. much longer.. and i hope it has a better mod community than what the original portal had (i played about 3 good custom maps, which were decent), if only because clever puzzles are always fun.
i know it will be a good game.. or hope, at least.. but i'm not paying that much for a story-based game like that.  even with co-op.. it doesn't have the replayability games like l4d have, simply because there has to be set stages, instead of randomly generated action.

i dunno.  i'll see, i guess.  i may end up getting it.

@ the ps3 "rumor", it's true.  steamworks will be integrated into portal 2 for the ps3, and people who buy (& assuming login) through the PSN/steamworks addition to the ps3, will somehow get portal 2 added to their PC-side steam account.. from what i've heard.

maybe not, but that's how i understand it.

this does not mean you get two copies for the price of one, this means you get to play it in two places at once.  i can't see them allowing co-op play on the PS3 and PC using your same account, though splitscreen on the ps3 will probably be there.. assuming.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Feb 16, 2011)

No im not getting this just for the portal badge but can i get the portal badge (for tf2) if i buy the ps3 version?


----------



## Jas0n (Feb 16, 2011)

Sporge27 said:


> the price over the top really?
> 
> Many console games are 60 bucks standard now, and at least on the PC it is only 50, 45 for preorder currently.  It has been said that it will be no where near as short as the first one, and really is probably worth it.


 
As Psychonaut said, I can see why it's priced as a full game now but I've personally never viewed Portal as more than a fun side game of real full game like Half-Life. Even if Portal 2 is making it longer and giving it a deeper story, I still feel like it shouldn't be priced like a full game.

Just my opinion and I may end up getting it also, but as of right now I don't feel compelled to pre-order. Maybe once it's released and I see more gameplay of it I'll be convinced.


----------



## bud (Feb 16, 2011)

Sewer dweller said:


> No im not getting this just for the portal badge but can i get the portal badge (for tf2) if i buy the ps3 version?


Actually we still don't know what the significance of the Portal badge is. But I wouldn't be surprised if it had to do with the release of Portal 2. I am either betting it will do with preorder promotion or maybe an achievement unlock (like the Alien Swarm parasite hat)
Also I'm not sure about that second question. It all depends on how Valve is going to be distributing that item.

I'm also going to say this again, but I really hope the 360 version is going to get the PC linkup feature the PS3 is getting. That'd be plain unfair if we didn't.


----------



## Justin (Feb 16, 2011)

bud said:


> I'm also going to say this again, but I really hope the 360 version is going to get the PC linkup feature the PS3 is getting. That'd be plain unfair if we didn't.


 
It won't. Only the PS3 will be getting the suite of Steamworks features. (steam chat, cross-platform co-op, free SteamPlay copy for PC/Mac, possibly free DLC) I find it quite interesting considering Gabe Newell's past comments of the PS3... "The PS3 is a total disaster on so many levels"

Also for those of you assuming there will be a Portal 2 TF2 hat/badge/item, it isn't actually confirmed. You might end up empty handed(or headed)!


In the spoiler below, I present videos!


Spoiler


----------



## bud (Feb 16, 2011)

WHOO! I just prepurchased Portal 2 on the PC today  I've now got an extra copy of Portal. I think I'm going to give it to my friend.

Although this was seriously an impulse buy. If they implement the "If you buy it on the home console, the PC version is free of charge" on the 360, that may mean I'll have to spend another 45 dollars. I seriously doubt Microsoft will allow Valve to have their PC customers download a 360 game for free.
Meh, at least I'm supporting the developers.

EDIT:
@Justin: I can't remember where I got that info, but I do recall seeing it. I'll see if I can find it again

Edit once more:
Found the link
http://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2011-01-18-portal-2-ps3-steam-cross-platform-play


----------



## Justin (Feb 16, 2011)

bud said:


> @Justin: I can't remember where I got that info, but I do recall seeing it. I'll see if I can find it again
> 
> Edit once more:
> Found the link
> http://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2011-01-18-portal-2-ps3-steam-cross-platform-play


 
I'm confused? Your link basically says what I said. Only the PS3, not the 360 will have the Steamworks additions.


----------



## bud (Feb 16, 2011)

You clearly misunderstood the if I said in my original post. I'm aware they haven't said anything about whether they'll support that. I said IF they did.


----------



## Psychonaut (Feb 17, 2011)

i think it's fair enough.. ps3 didn't get left 4 dead.. that was kinda unfair.

two wrongs don't make a right, but at least they're spreading the love around.

they may add in some kinda steamworks feature for the xbox release.. but i'm not holding my breath.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Feb 17, 2011)

Psychonaut said:


> i think it's fair enough.. ps3 didn't get left 4 dead.. that was kinda unfair.
> 
> two wrongs don't make a right, but at least they're spreading the love around.
> 
> they may add in some kinda steamworks feature for the xbox release.. but i'm not holding my breath.


 
I just hope they release the next left 4  dead on ps3 and maybe add l4d1 and 2


----------



## bud (Feb 17, 2011)

Psychonaut said:


> i think it's fair enough.. ps3 didn't get left 4 dead.. that was kinda unfair.
> 
> two wrongs don't make a right, but at least they're spreading the love around.
> 
> they may add in some kinda steamworks feature for the xbox release.. but i'm not holding my breath.


Quite true.
Gabe Newell once said in the past that Valve's games just wouldn't work  on the PS3 (One of the reasons why The Orange Box was not ported by  Valve). So I guess it's just a bit of making up for past events.
If this feature is going to become a trend on the PS3, I may consider  finally investing in a PS3. I have a few reasons already to buy one.



Sewer dweller said:


> I just hope they release the next left 4  dead on ps3 and maybe add l4d1 and 2


 It's nice to know it's actually possible. That 25 gig Blu-ray could hold the first two games and maybe even the third AND maybe even the DLC too.


----------



## Psychonaut (Feb 18, 2011)

bud said:


> Quite true.
> Gabe Newell once said in the past that Valve's games just wouldn't work  on the PS3 (One of the reasons why The Orange Box was not ported by  Valve). So I guess it's just a bit of making up for past events.
> If this feature is going to become a trend on the PS3, I may consider  finally investing in a PS3. I have a few reasons already to buy one.
> It's nice to know it's actually possible. That 25 gig Blu-ray could hold the first two games and maybe even the third AND maybe even the DLC too.


 i would say upgrade your PC since you already own a 360.  so long as you don't have to upgrade both the processor/motherboard, you'll probably save more money by simply buying a decent graphics card, and you'll DEFINITELY save money if you wait for some good steam sales.  the ps3 really doesn't have much in comparison to what xbox live offers, but xbox live can't touch the fact that PSN's free (aside from that PSN plus stuff)

they could have had L4D on the ps3, but with all the tuning to port it over to the ps3.. (see orange box, like you said) i think it was more hassle than valve saw worth in.  the whole "ps3 has like 8 hyperthreading cores that MUST be in sync or the game just wont work for some magical reason no one knows" deal.  i dunno.  if/when we play as the midnight riders, hopefully they'll port it over to both consoles this time.  not that it'll affect me too much.. (pc master race :J) but it's good to know my brethren are getting their share.


----------



## Sporge27 (Feb 18, 2011)

I still think the PS3 hardware is great, Sony has been ****ing up lately though.  Messing in DRM territory I don't like.  But I can't entirely blame them I suppose.

I don't know how it will link with steam, but I buy some games for PC because it is just easier to control, other games are just better with a  controller.  But for me my PS3 will always be a handy dandy bluray player


----------



## Mr Meme (Feb 18, 2011)

Have you heard that EyeBot thingy you meet in the beginings voice?

I mean cmon you have to get it just for that!


----------



## Entei Slider (Feb 18, 2011)

-MrRare- said:


> Have you heard that EyeBot thingy you meet in the beginings voice?
> 
> I mean cmon you have to get it just for that!


 
His voice was better in the first trailer IMO...


----------



## Whiskers (Feb 20, 2011)

You can't beat Kevin Pilkington!

But the real question is: Atlas or P-Body?


----------



## bud (Feb 20, 2011)

Psychonaut said:


> i would say upgrade your PC since you already own a 360.  so long as you don't have to upgrade both the processor/motherboard, you'll probably save more money by simply buying a decent graphics card, and you'll DEFINITELY save money if you wait for some good steam sales.  the ps3 really doesn't have much in comparison to what xbox live offers, but xbox live can't touch the fact that PSN's free (aside from that PSN plus stuff)


I've already got that covered. I've already got a good performance computer. It's a about four years old, but it can still run TF2 with high settings. 
It's a 2.6 GHz Core 2 Duo Processor with 3 gigs of RAM and an ATI All in Wonder GPU. It runs awesome, but I would love to upgrade some things on it to bring it fully up to date. Although, keeping up with technology is really hard to today. New technology is always being put out so anything new becomes obsolete so fast. That and the price some of the new stuff goes for makes it more beneficial to just buy a whole new computer.
But one thing I should upgrade is my HDD. It's only about 150 GB and it's running out of space fast.

I also noticed something that kind of annoyed me: Portal 2 is coming out on a Monday :/ I just pray my Math and Physics courses don't load too much homework that night. Regardless though, I'm gonna play Portal 2 that night.


----------



## Psychonaut (Feb 20, 2011)

bud said:


> I've already got that covered. I've already got a good performance computer. It's a about four years old, but it can still run TF2 with high settings.
> It's a 2.6 GHz Core 2 Duo Processor with 3 gigs of RAM and an ATI All in Wonder GPU. It runs awesome, but I would love to upgrade some things on it to bring it fully up to date. Although, keeping up with technology is really hard to today. New technology is always being put out so anything new becomes obsolete so fast. That and the price some of the new stuff goes for makes it more beneficial to just buy a whole new computer.
> But one thing I should upgrade is my HDD. It's only about 150 GB and it's running out of space fast.
> 
> I also noticed something that kind of annoyed me: Portal 2 is coming out on a Monday :/ I just pray my Math and Physics courses don't load too much homework that night. Regardless though, I'm gonna play Portal 2 that night.


 i have about the same, 2.4 instead of 2.6
integrated graphics, or a real GPU?  cuz i'd assume it would be kinda choppy without a dedicated gpu.  otherwise, that's my comp in a nutshell.

i have a 1tb hard drive that i put in it, two years old.. good stuff.  price point is why i said you'd be better off UNLESS you have to buy a new processor/motherboard.  that's what costs $300/400 alone.  but, it's top notch stuff.  anything over quad core is just gravy at this point, since most games only use two cores as is.

my advice = buy a new HDD, upgrade your PSU when one goes on sale, and pick up a cheap graphics card.  all that shouldn't cost you more than $150 if you look at the right places.. depending on which HDD you get.  i don't see the point in blowing all the money a bleeding edge GPU costs, but your call i guess.

LOLCOMPUTERS


----------



## bud (Feb 21, 2011)

My version of expensive is anything over 100 dollars XD I'm actually quite happy with what I got now. It's just me trying to thrive for everything at max settings with 60 FPS 

The only thing holding me back from buying a new HDD is the operating system. I'm not sure if I can transfer it without affecting the license. I'm pretty sure it would work, but even so, I would prefer to start fresh as Windows is getting really slow. Could be one excuse to upgrade to 7. If I do ever get a HDD update, I'm going to make sure it is 1 TB or more.


----------



## Psychonaut (Feb 21, 2011)

i'd recommend using a solid state drive for your OS if your other parts will take advantage of the huge speed boost.

i made a backup disc of vista whenever i first set it up.. so i used that to reinstall it on my bigger hard drive (shouldn't have done that, since it's made for storage, not speed/constant use)

PC version will be able to have higher settings than ps3/console, if it's tricked out enough. 

and yeah.. i know where you're coming from.  a ps3 isn't cheap either, though.   saving 100/200 bucks.. not bad at all.


----------



## -Aaron (Feb 21, 2011)

To be honest, I haven't even passed the Test Chamber or whatever after you get the Orange Portal Gun in the first game. I'll get Portal 2 though for the potential Bro-Op.


----------



## bud (Feb 21, 2011)

Psychonaut said:


> i'd recommend using a solid state drive for  your OS if your other parts will take advantage of the huge speed boost.
> 
> i  made a backup disc of vista whenever i first set it up.. so i used that  to reinstall it on my bigger hard drive (shouldn't have done that,  since it's made for storage, not speed/constant use)
> 
> ...


Yeah, my  laptop has a partion made to keep a backup of Windows. I've been meaning  to burn a copy of it to a CD for about two years. I wish I did that on  my performance computer, but oh well.

Oh and I should rephrased the part where I said I was considering on  getting a PS3 in the future. I was more saying that because there are  some other games on there that intrigued me. I would never consider a  PS3 version of a game as a replacement to the PC version. That's plain mad 



-Aaron said:


> To be honest, I haven't even passed the Test Chamber or whatever after you get the Orange Portal Gun in the first game. I'll get Portal 2 though for the potential Bro-Op.


I now then challenge you to beat my Portal 1 speedrun of 35 minutes and 45 seconds from start to finish


----------



## Prof Gallows (Feb 22, 2011)

I'm just going to wait until I can rent it from a game rental store. I'm skeptical about how long the game actually is, and how well the co-op will do, and I don't want to buy a game I'll beat in two days and the co-op being boring. So renting, and if it's worth purchasing, then that.


----------



## bud (Feb 22, 2011)

But judging how they are treating this release, I feel Valve may release DLC in the future. For how much is going to be they key question if they do.


----------



## Psychonaut (Feb 22, 2011)

bud said:


> But judging how they are treating this release, I feel Valve may release DLC in the future. For how much is going to be they key question if they do.


 i'll be very disappointed if they go that route/if there's pay-to-play DLC.  free stuff = **** year valve.


----------



## Sporge27 (Feb 23, 2011)

bud said:


> But judging how they are treating this release, I feel Valve may release DLC in the future. For how much is going to be they key question if they do.


 
Ummm how are they treating it in a way that makes it seem like there will be dlc you need to pay for?


----------



## bud (Feb 23, 2011)

Sporge27 said:


> Ummm how are they treating it in a way that makes it seem like there will be dlc you need to pay for?


It was just a guess. I'm just basing it off of how serious they're taking the release this time around.
I was thinking more along the lines of free though. Well at least for the PC/Mac and PS3.

Speaking of additional content, since the PS3 is going to feature cross-platform multiplayer for this, what happens if a user on the PC is playing a custom made map? I'm going to safely say it will not allow you to join their session, but one could only hope...


----------



## -Aaron (Feb 23, 2011)

I don't think length is going to be a problem, since Steam lists that Portal 2 needs at LEAST 7.6 GB, while, as far as I know, Portal only needed 2.0+ GB.


----------



## Psychonaut (Feb 24, 2011)

-Aaron said:


> I don't think length is going to be a problem, since Steam lists that Portal 2 needs at LEAST 7.6 GB, while, as far as I know, Portal only needed 2.0+ GB.


 still, how do you replay a puzzle game? :/


----------



## Sporge27 (Feb 24, 2011)

Psychonaut said:


> still, how do you replay a puzzle game? :/


 
Well the replay value was more in completing the challenges.  which included some extra chambers, and some rather hard to perfect things.

Now one thing I hope they try to do is form a map making community, that would help, but honestly I liked picking portal up to play through it a few times after my first run through.  It was just fun really, and I tried to see things I didn't before.


----------



## Psychonaut (Feb 24, 2011)

Sporge27 said:


> Well the replay value was more in completing the challenges.  which included some extra chambers, and some rather hard to perfect things.
> 
> Now one thing I hope they try to do is form a map making community, that would help, but honestly I liked picking portal up to play through it a few times after my first run through.  It was just fun really, and I tried to see things I didn't before.


 the challenges were hard.. and most of the puzzles were designed so that there were alternate solutions.. but still, unless there's something that changes from one play to the next, i doubt the co-op will be as good as l4d or tf2..  which it will no doubt be compared to, even though it's an entirely different game.


----------



## bud (Feb 24, 2011)

Yeah. Next to Luigi's Mansion, Portal 1 was the game I played through the most. The whole game mechanics is just an awesome experience. 
On top of that, it's fun playing it on the PC then spawning a jeep + impulse 101. I threw one of those antlion controller things in a Portal and made it go into constant freefall and get stuck. I also once bound a key to spawn a jeep and kept spamming it until it said I lost connection to my server in Portal.
I wonder what awesome dev codes will be available in Portal 2 beyond what is offered now.


----------



## Justin (Apr 13, 2011)

Bringing this thread back up as...

Portal 2 is releasing next week! Pre-order on Steam now for $44.99 and access it on April 19th at 7AM PST. You can pre-load the game now if you have pre-ordered. Also, here are some cool promotional videos you may or may have not seen before.


----------



## Psychonaut (Apr 13, 2011)

as good a place as any to put this.
CHECK DEM POTATOEZ, FOOL


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Apr 13, 2011)

Gonna pre order at the last minute


----------



## AndyB (Apr 13, 2011)

I suppose it fits..
This just made the ARG that bit more interesting.


Spoiler









http://i.imgur.com/xGpt9.jpg


----------



## Ricano (Apr 13, 2011)

Details on the PS3/ Stream cross-game play thing.
http://www.ripten.com/2011/04/13/playstation-3-steam-details-finally-revealed/


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Apr 14, 2011)

Wait soo what its saying its i can register by ps3 games and it will show my friends when im playing thosse games on ps3?


----------



## Psychonaut (Apr 14, 2011)

Dimitri Petrenko said:


> Wait soo what its saying its i can register by ps3 games and it will show my friends when im playing thosse games on ps3?


 steam
on ps3
supported games only, obviously
but the steam program/interface is now on the ps3

you won't be able to play every game from launch, think of it like a new mac update.  just one more thing steam can boast about, really.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Apr 14, 2011)

Just pre ordred the game.... wheres my damn portal pin?
Edit: WTH valve why would a portal 2 pin come with the potoato sack not TF2?
Next thing you know youll get A hand sanitizer from l4D for pre ordering HL2 episode3


----------



## Psychonaut (Apr 14, 2011)

Dimitri Petrenko said:


> Just pre ordred the game.... wheres my damn portal pin?
> Edit: WTH valve why would a portal 2 pin come with the potoato sack not TF2?
> Next thing you know youll get A hand sanitizer from l4D for pre ordering HL2 episode3


 valve promised you nothing in tf2 for purchasing portal 2.  learn to read.

it comes with the potato sack because of the portal 2 arg currently going on.  really, learn to read/not make impulse purchases.


----------



## «Jack» (Apr 14, 2011)

Psychonaut said:


> valve promised you nothing in tf2 for purchasing portal 2.  learn to read.
> 
> it comes with the potato sack because of the portal 2 arg currently going on.  really, learn to read/not make impulse purchases.


 
BUT HATS
HATS MAN


----------



## Psychonaut (Apr 14, 2011)

?Jack? said:


> BUT HATS
> HATS MAN


 i'm gonna guess there will be some kind of cross-promotional item.. some time down the road, if not at launch..
but for now, it's all in the potato sack.

(including a bunch of exclusive pre-release content, tied into the ongoing portal 2 arg.. lolpotatoes)


----------



## Entei Slider (Apr 14, 2011)

Thank you Critsandvich group on steam (atleast I think it was critsandvich) for posting this website adress in an announcement.

http://www.aperturescience.com/a/b/c/d/g/h/abcdgh/ Intresting to say the least...


----------



## Psychonaut (Apr 14, 2011)

http://valvearg.com/wiki/Aperture_Science_Login_Screens

god speed, men.  gonna need all the potatoes you can muster.

that's 35.  golden potatoes await.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Apr 14, 2011)

Psychonaut said:


> http://valvearg.com/wiki/Aperture_Science_Login_Screens
> 
> god speed, men.  gonna need all the potatoes you can muster.
> 
> that's 35.  golden potatoes await.


 
'Bet it's gonna unlock something real nice in Portal 2. /my speculation


----------



## Psychonaut (Apr 14, 2011)

Neo Bacon Boy said:


> 'Bet it's gonna unlock something real nice in Portal 2. /my speculation


 bet it's gonna make me buy portal 2.  /Q.Q

also, my face when i get a golden potato on my profile:


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Apr 15, 2011)

Psychonaut said:


> valve promised you nothing in tf2 for purchasing portal 2.  learn to read.
> 
> it comes with the potato sack because of the portal 2 arg currently going on.  really, learn to read/not make impulse purchases.


 
http://www.teamfortress.com/companioncubepin/ 
Secret page on the hatless update page

(Scroll to the bottom and youll find a orange portal)


----------



## Bacon Boy (Apr 15, 2011)

Dimitri Petrenko said:


> http://www.teamfortress.com/companioncubepin/
> Secret page on the hatless update page
> 
> (Scroll to the bottom and youll find a orange portal)


 
It never said when, however.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Apr 15, 2011)

4 minutes on the countdown!


----------



## Entei Slider (Apr 15, 2011)

http://www.aperturescience.com/glados@home/


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Apr 15, 2011)

Entei Slider said:


> http://www.aperturescience.com/glados@home/


 
Valve i am dissapoint
this is just begging for money Durr buy the potato sack and portal 2 will come out early
I was expecting a trailer


----------



## AndyB (Apr 15, 2011)

Dimitri Petrenko said:


> Valve i am dissapoint
> this is just begging for money Durr buy the potato sack and portal 2 will come out early
> I was expecting a trailer


 
Well, if you didn't already have Meat Boy, Killing Floor and Amnesia.. you're an assface.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Apr 15, 2011)

AndyB said:


> Well, if you didn't already have Meat Boy, Killing Floor and Amnesia.. you're an assface.


 
Got killing floor
havent got money for the rest


----------



## Justin (Apr 15, 2011)

http://www.aperturescience.com/glados@home/


----------



## Entei Slider (Apr 15, 2011)

Justin said:


> http://www.aperturescience.com/glados@home/


 


Entei Slider said:


> http://www.aperturescience.com/glados@home/



Cool story bro...


----------



## Justin (Apr 15, 2011)

Entei Slider said:


> Cool story bro...


 
Whoops!


----------



## Morkie (Apr 15, 2011)

This was a triumph.
I'm making a note here: HUGE SUCCESS.
It's hard to overstate my satisfaction.

Aperture Science:
We do what we must because we can.
For the good of all of us
Except the ones who are dead.


But there's no sense crying over every mistake
You just keep on trying till you run out of cake
And the science gets done and you make a neat gun
For the people who are still alive.

I'm not even angry.
I'm being so sincere right now.
Even though you broke my heart and killed me.
And tore me to pieces.
And threw every piece into a fire.
As they burned it hurt because
I was so happy for you.


Now these points of data make a beautiful line
And we're out of beta we're releasing on time.
So I'm GLaD I got burned think of all the things we learned
For the people who are still alive.

Go ahead and leave me.
I think I prefer to stay inside.
Maybe you'll find someone else to help you.
Maybe Black Mesa -
THAT WAS A JOKE. HA HA, FAT CHANCE.
Anyway, this cake is great:
It's so delicious and moist.


Look at me still talking when there's science to do.
When I look out there it makes me GLaD I'm not you.
I've experiments to run there is research to be done
On the people who are still alive

And believe me I am still alive.
I'm doing science and I'm still alive.
I feel FANTASTIC and I'm still alive.
While you're dying I'll be still alive.
And when you're dead I will be still alive.

Still alive
Still alive


----------



## Entei Slider (Apr 15, 2011)

Morkie said:


> This was a triumph.
> I'm making a note here: HUGE SUCCESS.
> It's hard to overstate my satisfaction.
> 
> ...


 
So close yet so far Morkie, it the credits she doesn't write HA HA on the screen even though she says it ;D...


----------



## Psychonaut (Apr 15, 2011)

Dimitri Petrenko said:


> http://www.teamfortress.com/companioncubepin/
> Secret page on the hatless update page
> 
> (Scroll to the bottom and youll find a orange portal)


 you were *****ing about there not being items, and that page didn't exist when i posted.

@ valve begging for money, shut the **** up, seriously.  the potato sack is completely optional, and the game will be released on the 19th one way or another.  this is simply a way for the community to get involved in it's release, and damn good marketing.  i bought the pack just out of appreciation to the ARG, though i already owned half the games.

and durr hurr, even if you only own killing floor, you can play it and contribute.  you don't have to buy the pack to make the game release any sooner, there are people who have already figured out all of the rest of the ARG who have not only gotten us to this point, but are going to be playing the games in order to unlock the game sooner.

note: you don't have to do a damn thing, and don't have to buy anything.  you already own one of the games, so just idle in there if you want to contribute.  not like you could play every game at once, anyways.

stop *****ing about it and enjoy what valve have prepared for this games release.

they've built up not only a fun experience (with LOADS of new, original content for the potato sack games) spanning both virtual space and real life, but a great marketing "ploy" to get indie game devs more publicty, and to build up the hype for portal 2.

deal with it, nerds.  like it or not, this has been enjoyable for myself and plenty of other people.


----------



## Ricano (Apr 15, 2011)

Anyone want to be Portal 2 buddies? =o


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 15, 2011)

I ain't gunna lie.

I didn't find Portal 1 in anyway interesting. I saw my friend play it and even had a go. I find it to overated and it's nothing I enjoy in a game. I dunno, to much hype.


----------



## Entei Slider (Apr 15, 2011)

Ricano said:


> Anyone want to be Portal 2 buddies? =o


 
 I'll co-op with ya.


----------



## Ricano (Apr 15, 2011)

Entei Slider said:


> I'll co-op with ya.


 
What's your Steam ID?


----------



## Entei Slider (Apr 15, 2011)

Ignis Draco

If that doesn't work try KKSlider21


----------



## Ricano (Apr 15, 2011)

Nevermind, you'll have to add me because I have limited options right now. It's KillerRascal.

We'll see how this works between PS3 and PC. =o


----------



## Entei Slider (Apr 15, 2011)

Ricano said:


> Added.
> 
> We'll see how this works between PS3 and PC. =o


 
Hmm, haven't gotten it yet...

Edit:Eh, I'll just deal with it in the morning.. Night!


----------



## Psychonaut (Apr 15, 2011)

Ricano said:


> Nevermind, you'll have to add me because I have limited options right now. It's KillerRascal.
> 
> We'll see how this works between PS3 and PC. =o


 added.
ups3?
http://steamcommunity.com/id/razputin005


----------



## Ricano (Apr 15, 2011)

Psychonaut said:


> added.
> ups3?
> http://steamcommunity.com/id/razputin005



Yup!


----------



## Gnome (Apr 15, 2011)

the ending blew my mind.


Spoiler



POTATOS IN SPAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAACE


----------



## Squirrel with Nunchucks (Apr 15, 2011)

The ending if anyone wants to see it. Only click the link if you're ABSOLUTELY SURE you don't mind spoilers. And please don't discuss them in the thread.



Spoiler



Ya sure you wanna do this bro?


Spoiler



Absolutely sure? I mean, this is ruining a good part of the game. Don't do this out of sheer curiosity, only if you are 100% you are OK with seeing this


Spoiler



Ya sure? Oh, also, this video may be down by the time you read this. 


Spoiler



Eh, it's your funeral


Spoiler



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o-8uzCc4_Yc


----------



## Entei Slider (Apr 16, 2011)

Ricano said:


> Nevermind, you'll have to add me because I have limited options right now. It's KillerRascal.
> 
> We'll see how this works between PS3 and PC. =o


 
I added ya


----------



## Psychonaut (Apr 16, 2011)

BLING BLING.


----------



## Entei Slider (Apr 16, 2011)

Well, with Wonderful end at full power, the current projection of release is Monday I believe.


----------



## Psychonaut (Apr 16, 2011)

Entei Slider said:


> Well, with Wonderful end at full power, the current projection of release is Monday I believe.


 at least half of them will be done, i assume.

https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/gladoshomeenhancer/

^ a glados page enhancer, for those who want to know how many hours are left, percentage complete.. etc.  kick it has 3 more hours to go.  whooo~


----------



## Entei Slider (Apr 16, 2011)

Psychonaut said:


> at least half of them will be done, i assume.
> 
> https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/gladoshomeenhancer/
> 
> ^ a glados page enhancer, for those who want to know how many hours are left, percentage complete.. etc.  kick it has 3 more hours to go.  whooo~


 
I think that add on may be wrong, the time on it and the website on like IE are different.


----------



## Psychonaut (Apr 16, 2011)

Entei Slider said:


> I think that add on may be wrong, the time on it and the website on like IE are different.


 the difference is that the page regularly only adds the game up to the total when it's fully done.  so ignore the projected launch, and focus on the "how many hours are left until this game is completed" bars.


----------



## PaJami (Apr 16, 2011)

Alright, Entei and I have come up with a conclusion: Valve is toying with us! Upon installing that Firefox app, he told me that the timer was going up, not down. I checked that, and it was true. It quickly jumped from ending at 12:30 to 1:00! Is this a glitch? Is Valve messing with us? Was that app fake? Discuss.
P.S: If the time up was a glitch, I did some math. The absolute latest the game could come out, based on the rate the other games have gone, is 7:00 P.M. (CST) tomorrow! However, the timer going up screws that up.


----------



## Entei Slider (Apr 16, 2011)

Woah woah woah corn, hahah, I didn't say valve was toying with us lol, but I can agree with ya that the timer is going up. atleast the release date thing on the add-on.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Apr 16, 2011)

They've already published the 19th as the official release date. They might change it, though.


----------



## Entei Slider (Apr 16, 2011)

Well on a slightly different note, we (the internet) are super close to having a total of 300k potatos


----------



## Brad (Apr 16, 2011)

I'm not really sure if I'm going to buy this...


----------



## AndyB (Apr 16, 2011)

GOLDEN BROTATOES


----------



## Psychonaut (Apr 16, 2011)

AndyB said:


> GOLDEN BROTATOES


 
char limit


----------



## Entei Slider (Apr 17, 2011)

...Clock is still going up on firefox...Was 12 AM now it's 2 PM...


----------



## Psychonaut (Apr 18, 2011)

OKAY GUYS


Spoiler



*My body is ready.*


----------



## PaJami (Apr 18, 2011)

It's official; Valve owned us. This whole Potato Sack thing failed, IMO. They promised us an earlier release, which it doesn't look like we're gonna get. Instead of releasing it 19 hours earlier, this afternoon... They moved it all the way to tomorrow at three in the morning! Which saves... 5 hours! And even with that, I wouldn't mind the extra 5 hours. I'm gonna be sleeping then, anyway. And I have school tomorrow. They got my hopes up, then crushed them. Thanks, Valve.
On a more pleasant note, I cannot WAIT for tomorrow, though. This is going to be an amazing game that I am super stoked for!


----------



## Bacon Boy (Apr 18, 2011)

I have to go to a journalist's conference tomorrow. :/
Valve...


----------



## Psychonaut (Apr 18, 2011)

Neo Bacon Boy said:


> I have to go to a journalist's conference tomorrow. :/
> Valve...








and no, valve didn't own us.  we just had our hopes up for the time we'd be saving by playing along.

oh, and the ARG apparently isn't complete.  fyi, nbd.


----------



## Justin (Apr 18, 2011)

*10:50* - Engaging starch-based power cells
*11:00* - Reboot safety test protocol initiated...
*11:00* - Relaxation chamber locks released...
*11:00* - Involuntary hazard mitigation associates have assumed testing positions...
*11:00* - Pre-release lethality assessment initiated...


----------



## Psychonaut (Apr 18, 2011)

Justin said:


> *10:50* - Engaging starch-based power cells
> *11:00* - Reboot safety test protocol initiated...
> *11:00* - Relaxation chamber locks released...
> *11:00* - Involuntary hazard mitigation associates have assumed testing positions...
> *11:00* - Pre-release lethality assessment initiated...


 the nine people who got "infected" steam profiles are testing portal 2 now, nbd.

also, potatoes are doubling the speed, so IDLE IDLE IDLE.


----------



## AndyB (Apr 18, 2011)

ARG failed? Far from it. 



Spoiler



:3


----------



## Jrrj15 (Apr 18, 2011)

I've heard of this. I've only played Portal once but I may wanna get Portal 2 the Co-Op looks cool


----------



## Squirrel with Nunchucks (Apr 19, 2011)

AndyB said:


> ARG failed? Far from it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eh, any reason for more people to actually try indie games and try new things is a good thing to me.


----------



## Entei Slider (Apr 19, 2011)

Disregard this post, decryption is takes a while when it stops randomly.

Currently stuck at 32%


----------



## Justin (Apr 19, 2011)

Introducing the Portal 2 Co-Op Hat/Gesture/Skin store! Available now!


Spoiler



[img]http://i.imgur.com/qGyGr.jpg[/img]



I wish I was joking.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Apr 19, 2011)

Justin said:


> Introducing the Portal 2 Co-Op Hat/Gesture/Skin store! Available now!
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


 
Make heavy and medic skin NOW valve


----------



## AndyB (Apr 19, 2011)

Squirrel with Nunchucks said:


> Eh, any reason for more people to actually try indie games and try new things is a good thing to me.


 
Exactly! They got a whole lot more sales from Portal and good too, these guys deserve it.


----------



## bud (Apr 19, 2011)

This months news for Portal 2 was certainly epic. Embedded messages and images gave this all a cryptic feeling. I really love how Valve does that. It gives the fans to do something while they wait for their game 

Also... Portal 2 Decrypting process at 33%


----------



## Ricano (Apr 19, 2011)

Amazing game.


----------



## Tek (Apr 19, 2011)

I already pre ordered portal 2


----------



## AndyB (Apr 19, 2011)

Dimitri Petrenko said:


> Make heavy and medic skin NOW valve


 
And it's the ****s like you that made this thing work.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Apr 19, 2011)

Don't have enough money for it right now.


----------



## Tek (Apr 19, 2011)

Dam that TF2 Hand Sanitiser would be epic sanitising your hands when they are dirty and full of blood


----------



## Bacon Boy (Apr 19, 2011)

Wow, apparently I do have the money. I need to check my bank account more often.


----------



## Sporge27 (Apr 19, 2011)

nnnnahahanann afklsjsfdsklhksd

I wanna play.... but I have 37 projects due thi9s week.... ok may be not 37 but still like 5


----------



## Sporge27 (Apr 19, 2011)

VALVE YOU MEGA TROLLS!!!

I already bought portal 2, already got my fiance to buy portal 2.... and now they just give me everything they have!

well I guess I didn't have counterstrike... I can try that out sometime... but like every other valve game is already in my possession lol  I will need to devise an ultimate contest of ultimate destiny to win the large amount of gifts I have lying around.  

Lets make a list of possible prizes for said unnamed contest!!

2 copies of magicka via codes from GDC,  AAAaaAAA!!!, Amnesia, Audiosurf, Cogs, Half-Life 1, Half-Life 2, Half-Life 2 Death match, Half-Life 2 Episode 1, Half-Life 2 Episode One (I don't know why I have 2 and one uses the number symbol of one while the other spells it one), Half-Life 2 Episode 2, Left 4 dead, Left 4 Dead 2, 2 copies of Portal, Portal 2, Super Meat Boy, Team Fortress 2, and still have a copy of Trine.... hmmm I don't know how I will handle it, but I think a contest is the best way to, (some of these on the list may be given away before said contest though.)

Point is, I be trippin in gifts.  If you can think of an amazing contest idea please drop me a pm or post in here


----------



## «Jack» (Apr 19, 2011)

Ohgod SMB and Magicka.
Do want.

But anyways, was that whole thing where you buy it on the PS3, get it for PC just for preorders?


----------



## Bacon Boy (Apr 19, 2011)

?Jack? said:


> Ohgod SMB and Magicka.
> Do want.
> 
> But anyways, was that whole thing where you buy it on the PS3, get it for PC just for preorders?


 
No, I don't think so.


----------



## «Jack» (Apr 19, 2011)

Neo Bacon Prototype said:


> No, I don't think so.


 
Awesome, I'll be picking it up for PS3 then.


----------



## AndyB (Apr 19, 2011)

@Sporge
sfbhnsoinusinbaduignslfbfignc

So many games! And I own near enough all of them! :C


----------



## Sporge27 (Apr 19, 2011)

Again another thing I should have thought of, I would have gotten it for the PS3 then....  but oh well I'd still be playing it on the PC anyway.


----------



## «Jack» (Apr 19, 2011)

AndyB said:


> @Sporge
> sfbhnsoinusinbaduignslfbfignc
> 
> So many games! And I own near enough all of them! :C


 Less competition for me!
>=D


----------



## Sporge27 (Apr 19, 2011)

AndyB said:


> @Sporge
> sfbhnsoinusinbaduignslfbfignc
> 
> So many games! And I own near enough all of them! :C


 

I know right?

They are all grade A games that I acquired in the long winter months only to be greeted in the spring with the potato pack and ever valve game ever for free, after owning nearly all them


----------



## «Jack» (Apr 19, 2011)

Sporge27 said:


> I know right?
> 
> They are all grade A games that I acquired in the long winter months only to be greeted in the spring with the potato pack and ever valve game ever for free, after owning nearly all them


 
Wait what.
How did you get the Valve Complete Pack and Potato Sack for free?


----------



## Sporge27 (Apr 19, 2011)

I bought the potato sack, what I meant was I owned a forth to a third of the games in it already.   It was still cheaper to buy the pack than all the others in it individually.


----------



## «Jack» (Apr 19, 2011)

Sporge27 said:


> I bought the potato sack, what I meant was I owned a forth to a third of the games in it already.   It was still cheaper to buy the pack than all the others in it individually.



So Potato Sack = Complete Pack as well?
>confused


----------



## AndyB (Apr 19, 2011)

Getting the Golden Potato = Complete pack, correct?


----------



## Justin (Apr 19, 2011)

Sporge, are you sure you actually got extra copies of all of those games? As far as I know, the Valve Complete Pack doesn't give you extra copies.

Nevermind, looks like Valve changed it for this occasion. If you normally buy the complete pack you get no extra copies.


----------



## Psychonaut (Apr 19, 2011)

SO YEAH
LAST NIGHT I WAS ALL EMO AND *****Y CUZ I REALIZED I PAID FOR PORTAL 2
THEN I REALIZED THIS MORNING I HAD A BUNCH OF GIFTABLE COPIES OF GAMES
GET JELLY
GOLDEN POTATO 2011 UP IN THIS ****ER
ME AND SPORGE REPRESEEENT.


----------



## «Jack» (Apr 19, 2011)

Psychonaut said:


> SO YEAH
> LAST NIGHT I WAS ALL EMO AND *****Y CUZ I REALIZED I PAID FOR PORTAL 2
> THEN I REALIZED THIS MORNING I HAD A BUNCH OF GIFTABLE COPIES OF GAMES
> GET JELLY
> ...


 
Oh I get it now.
I JELLY


----------



## Brad (Apr 19, 2011)

Has anybody beaten it yet? I won't spoil anything but it's an ending worth looking forward to.


----------



## AndyB (Apr 19, 2011)




----------



## Serk102 (Apr 19, 2011)

Brad said:


> Has anybody beaten it yet? I won't spoil anything but it's an ending worth looking forward to.


 
Too bad I've already had the ending spoiled to me by someone...


----------



## Ricano (Apr 19, 2011)

Story is so long, but hilarious.


----------



## Psychonaut (Apr 19, 2011)

Ricano said:


> Story is so long, but hilarious.


 it might have just been me running through it in a frantic race against spoilers

but i thought it was pretty short, considering the price tag.

why did i buy this game i'm already done with it.jpg. :/
CO OP AND SINGLE PLAYER, LOLMAKELONGERHARDERMORESATISFYINGGAMES, GABE.  :J


----------



## Sporge27 (Apr 20, 2011)

wait you beat the coop and story already?

did you just play all day or something, cause OI played only half the day and not done with single yet... though probably close, may be... or it is another false ending, either way it is awesomeness


----------



## Psychonaut (Apr 20, 2011)

Sporge27 said:


> wait you beat the coop and story already?
> 
> did you just play all day or something, cause OI played only half the day and not done with single yet... though probably close, may be... or it is another false ending, either way it is awesomeness


 i did.  13.4 hours, and played some of the first area of co op twice/with other people.
check my achievements if you don't believe me.  B)

i really really hope they have a lotta DLC content.  that was way too expensive of a game/experience.


----------



## Ricano (Apr 20, 2011)

Psychonaut said:


> i did.  13.4 hours, and played some of the first area of co op twice/with other people.
> check my achievements if you don't believe me.  B)
> 
> i really really hope they have a lotta DLC content.  that was way too expensive of a game/experience.


 
I believe they said there was going to be. 
http://blog.us.playstation.com/2011...s3-question-answered-and-that-cake-thing-too/


----------



## Psychonaut (Apr 20, 2011)

Ricano said:


> I believe they said there was going to be.
> http://blog.us.playstation.com/2011...s3-question-answered-and-that-cake-thing-too/


 thanks for that

heres hoping that valve releases it as free content


----------



## crazyredd45 (Apr 20, 2011)

is it good or is it a fail. i don't know as it looks good but i haven't seen in game footage


----------



## Jas0n (Apr 20, 2011)

crazyredd45 said:


> is it good or is it a fail. i don't know as it looks good but i haven't seen in game footage


 
A fail? When have Valve ever failed at anything?


----------



## crazyredd45 (Apr 20, 2011)

No i was just asking if it was rubbish or if it was awesome


----------



## PaJami (Apr 20, 2011)

crazyredd45 said:


> No i was just asking if it was rubbish or if it was awesome


 
As far as I've gotten, it's awesome! The dialogue is HILARIOUS, the gameplay is great, the story is awesome, and the puzzles are uber challenging, which is good though. If you liked Portal, you'll LOVE Portal 2. And if you didn't play Portal, you'll still love Portal 2... Although you may be a tad confused haha.


----------



## Sporge27 (Apr 20, 2011)

yeah you should really play portal first, it was just so epic, and this game really didn't disappoint me.



Spoiler



I'm a potato.


----------



## Ricano (Apr 20, 2011)

I've frustrated many of partners because I was confused alot, until that spark in your brain goes off and you're all "Ohhhh".


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Apr 20, 2011)

<3 Chapter 4 right now, enjoying every second of it.


----------



## Psychonaut (Apr 21, 2011)

Jas0n said:


> A fail? When have Valve ever failed at anything?









oh, and the game is good, but it really just feels like an expansion/dlc for portal 1.  reading around, people have been saying the main difference is that it's mainly because the portal concept is no longer fresh and new, but i think it's a bit underwhelming because there was not enough elaboration on each puzzle mechanic.  it felt like as soon as you did something really cool, and wanted to see what else you could do with your new trick, valve just up and said "LOL THAT'S ALL"


----------



## crazyredd45 (Apr 21, 2011)

wow, looks good. i may get it


----------



## Bacon Boy (Apr 21, 2011)

I think it's great. Psycho's just a pessimist that looks for the bad in everything.


----------



## Jas0n (Apr 21, 2011)

The great debate of life... is the Portal 2 Credits Song, "Want You Gone" better than "Still Alive"?


----------



## Miranda (Apr 21, 2011)

I got it for PS3, getting ready to play now!!


----------



## Psychonaut (Apr 21, 2011)

Neo Bacon Prototype said:


> I think it's great. Psycho's just a pessimist that looks for the bad in everything.


 i think it's good, i'm not trying to say it's 100% bad, i just really feel it could have been better.

the length is just long enough to feel like there should be more.  *right* when you get all of the tools for solving puzzles, they pull the plug and it's over, before you get to see amazingly complex puzzles.  note the plural.


----------



## Sporge27 (Apr 21, 2011)

It does look like it might get the TF2 treatment.  That is hoping for frequent coop updates.  They did include hats after all.


----------



## Thunder (Apr 21, 2011)

AHHH SKIP THROUGH THREAD AVOID SPOILERS AHH

I've never got to play the first Portal  So i'm hoping i'll atleast get to play the second one.

Out of money though, guess i'll have to get a job soon.


----------



## Ricano (Apr 21, 2011)

Thunderstruck said:


> AHHH SKIP THROUGH THREAD AVOID SPOILERS AHH
> 
> I've never got to play the first Portal  So i'm hoping i'll atleast get to play the second one.
> 
> Out of money though, guess i'll have to get a job soon.


 
The whole thing is a huge simulation.


----------



## «Jack» (Apr 21, 2011)

Ohgod that early callback to Portal 1.
Glass floor above you, orange portal up there. 
"ohey, just the puzzle from portal where I shoot below me and fal- OHGOD IT BROKE"
Made me just about jizz myself.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Apr 21, 2011)

I think I figured out what the potatoes were for... :trollface:


----------



## Psychonaut (Apr 22, 2011)

Thunderstruck said:


> AHHH SKIP THROUGH THREAD AVOID SPOILERS AHH
> 
> I've never got to play the first Portal  So i'm hoping i'll atleast get to play the second one.
> 
> Out of money though, guess i'll have to get a job soon.


 http://steamcommunity.com/id/razputin005

send me a friend invite and i'll hook you up with portal 1.


----------



## Thunder (Apr 22, 2011)

Psychonaut said:


> http://steamcommunity.com/id/razputin005
> 
> send me a friend invite and i'll hook you up with portal 1.


 
Don't have Steam D: I'd probably get it for one of the consoles if i get it.


----------



## Psychonaut (Apr 22, 2011)

Thunderstruck said:


> Don't have Steam D: I'd probably get it for one of the consoles if i get it.


..it's free..

and LOL buying a valve game on a console.  whatever floats your boat, though.  i'd recommend it on PC though, if only for the updates that have happened since launch.


----------



## Sporge27 (Apr 22, 2011)

yeah seriously I would at least try running it on your PC, I mean the source engine can run on computers that were decent from 5 years ago, so yeah if you have a newer one it will probably run.  If laptop I'd still say 50/50 chance though.


----------



## Jas0n (Apr 22, 2011)

Psychonaut said:


> ..it's free..
> 
> and LOL buying a valve game on a console.  whatever floats your boat, though.  i'd recommend it on PC though, if only for the updates that have happened since launch.


 
THANK YOU.

All the people buying Portal 2 on consoles make me cringe.


----------



## «Jack» (Apr 22, 2011)

Jas0n said:


> THANK YOU.
> 
> All the people buying Portal 2 on consoles make me cringe.


 
/free PC version with PS3 purchase
=D


----------



## Jas0n (Apr 22, 2011)

?Jack? said:


> /free PC version with PS3 purchase
> =D


 
But PC version is cheaper and it's not like you can give away the PC version to a friend, you are forced to have both unless you sacrifice multiplayer gameplay on the PS3.


----------



## AndyB (Apr 22, 2011)

Jas0n said:


> THANK YOU.
> 
> All the people buying Portal 2 on consoles make me cringe.


 
Some people don't have the computers to run it, so maybe that's why they made that purchase.


----------



## Psychonaut (Apr 22, 2011)

AndyB said:


> Some people don't have the computers to run it, so maybe that's why they made that purchase.


 if you can run it on your laptop
people should wise up, imo.

at this point right now, i would say the ps3 has the best deal, since you're essentially getting the option to play it on two consoles, instead of one.  $10 more for a disc, manual (however small it may be), compatibility with a console.. i dunno.

if it hadn't been $40 and coming with a valve complete pack, i would have been upset with myself for buying it on PC, too.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Apr 22, 2011)

Jas0n said:


> unless you sacrifice multiplayer gameplay on the PS3.


 
What? I can play multiplayer on the PS3 just as fine as I can on the computer. I don't see how it's a sacrifice. They're the exact same game with the exact same features.


----------



## Psychonaut (Apr 22, 2011)

Neo Bacon Prototype said:


> What? I can play multiplayer on the PS3 just as fine as I can on the computer. I don't see how it's a sacrifice. They're the exact same game with the exact same features.


 he's saying you can't play both multiplayer at once.

if you activate the ps3 free copy on your steam account, you still only get one copy, though you can play it both places.

you can't, say, sell your steam key, and still play multiplayer on the ps3.  because to play multiplayer online requires the steamworks service.

god damn, i just realized that.  smart move, valve.


----------



## AndyB (Apr 22, 2011)

Just finished the single player and I absolutely loved every minute.


----------



## Sporge27 (Apr 22, 2011)

Psychonaut said:


> he's saying you can't play both multiplayer at once.
> 
> if you activate the ps3 free copy on your steam account, you still only get one copy, though you can play it both places.
> 
> ...


 
Valve found a way to combat the used games industry.  IT'S SUPER EFFECTIVE!

Seriously they have stumbled into a way to provide content more easily, discourage the reselling of games, by offering good multi-player experiences it really does stop a lot of piracy.


----------



## Thunder (Apr 22, 2011)

Psychonaut said:


> ..it's free..
> 
> and LOL buying a valve game on a console.  whatever floats your boat, though.  i'd recommend it on PC though, if only for the updates that have happened since launch.



Believe me, my computer sucks. It could barely run Minecraft and lags when i open GIMP. 

Plus, i just prefer consoles.


----------



## Entei Slider (Apr 22, 2011)

Ok since I'm almost done with the game I'm going to assume they cut the pneumatic diversity vents or whatever. I have not seen them, sucks cause I was looking forward to them...


----------



## «Jack» (Apr 23, 2011)

Spoiler



SPAAAAAAAAAAAAACE! SPAAAAAAAAAAAAAAACE!



Just beat single player, and honestly, it's one of my favorite games ever. Going to do some splitscreen later, since PSN is derping.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Apr 23, 2011)

?Jack? said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I know. I haven't been able cloudsync yet.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Apr 25, 2011)

?Jack? said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yeah, just hope ya got a good partner. I don't. :L


----------



## Psychonaut (Apr 25, 2011)




----------



## Bacon Boy (Apr 26, 2011)

Tom said:


> Yeah, just hope ya got a good partner. I don't. :L


 
I'll play with you once PSN gets back up, unless you have the PC/MAC version as well.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Apr 30, 2011)

Im only on chapter 6 but i love the twist


----------



## Entei Slider (Apr 30, 2011)

Entei Slider said:


> Ok since I'm almost done with the game I'm going to assume they cut the pneumatic diversity vents or whatever. I have not seen them, sucks cause I was looking forward to them...


 
Ahem...
             ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
Also, new DLC apparently coming this summer . hopefully it will include the above feature

Edit:also is my avatar too big of a spoiler? if so I will change it upon request.


----------



## AndyB (Apr 30, 2011)

Entei Slider said:


> Ahem...
> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> Also, new DLC apparently coming this summer . hopefully it will include the above feature
> 
> Edit:also is my avatar too big of a spoiler? if so I will change it upon request.


 
I'd of said it was a spoiler. Not so much that it's "OMG what a twist, all ruined."


----------



## Hiro (Apr 30, 2011)

Entei Slider said:


> Ahem...
> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> Also, new DLC apparently coming this summer . hopefully it will include the above feature
> 
> Edit:also is my avatar too big of a spoiler? if so I will change it upon request.


 
**** you, **** you, you have ruined 3 years of waiting.


----------



## Psychonaut (Apr 30, 2011)

Roger said:


> **** you, **** you, you have ruined 3 years of waiting.


 NOPE
it isn't ruined, or shouldn't be..


----------



## «Jack» (Apr 30, 2011)

Psychonaut said:


> NOPE
> it isn't ruined, or shouldn't be..


 
OHGOD
I RUINED IT ALL
I'M SO SORRY


----------



## Entei Slider (Apr 30, 2011)

?Jack? said:


> OHGOD
> I RUINED IT ALL
> I'M SO SORRY


 
*high fives*



Spoiler: jack and I are



IN SPAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAACE


----------



## hairy100 (May 1, 2011)

I've played portal 1 and it's alright, but I hope portal 2 is better. Anyone agree?


----------



## Bacon Boy (May 1, 2011)

Portal 2 has more depth and honestly, a better dialogue. 



Spoiler



"In 1948, at the request of a dying boy, baseball legend Babe Ruth ate seventy-five hot dogs, then died of hot dog poisoning."
"Before the Wright Brothers invented the airplane, anyone wanting to fly anywhere was required to eat 200 pounds of helium."
"According to the world's best algorithms, the world's best name is Craig."
"Dreams are the subconscious mind's way of reminding people to go to school naked and have their teeth fall out."


----------



## Psychonaut (May 1, 2011)

Neo Bacon Prototype said:


> Portal 2 has more depth and honestly, a better dialogue.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 i would've liked it better if they had cut out half of the back and forth BS dialogue between glados and herself and wheatley.
it felt like they were holding your hand through the entire experience, which took away half of the fun of exploring the huge world they put into the second (compared to the first)

i mean, i liked it, but i think i only felt once the experience of exploration i felt through a few points in my first playthrough of portal.
co-op notwithstanding, of course.


----------



## Sporge27 (May 3, 2011)

Spoiler



"If you cut yourself on the last test and noticed your blood is gasoline, that's expected. We've been shooting invisible lasers at you to turn your blood into gasoline, so that just means it is working."
"If you are here to test having your dna spliced with a  mantis, I've got good news and bad news.  the bad news is your test has been canceled, but don't worry we have a new test, grab a gun go wait in the yellow line to go test hunting mutant mantis men!  You'll know when the test begins. "


----------



## «Jack» (May 3, 2011)

Sporge27 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


Spoiler



I like your style, kid. You do things your own way, like me. Bean counters said I couldn't fire a man for just being in a wheelchair. Did it anyway! Ramps are expensive!


----------



## Sporge27 (May 25, 2011)

Hey so 2 updates I like on the blog.  One is a portal 2 map challenge, the other is FREE soundtrack


----------



## Psychonaut (May 25, 2011)

Sporge27 said:


> Hey so 2 updates I like on the blog.  One is a portal 2 map challenge, the other is FREE soundtrack


 yeah, the map challenge was sneaky (as i didn't know about it), and the free soundtrack is pretty cool.

didn't they say it was the first of three, or something?

i can't help but feel like this music is all the same, though.. portal 1 had lack of music, but the few times it did have music really stuck out, y'know.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (May 29, 2011)

Psychonaut said:


> yeah, the map challenge was sneaky (as i didn't know about it), and the free soundtrack is pretty cool.
> 
> didn't they say it was the first of three, or something?
> 
> i can't help but feel like this music is all the same, though.. portal 1 had lack of music, but the few times it did have music really stuck out, y'know.


 It is pretty much the same up until I Saw a Deer Today and the Turrets. But who cares, free soundtrack. 

Also, has anyone here not played Co-Op yet?


----------



## AndyB (May 29, 2011)

Tom said:


> Also, has anyone here not played Co-Op yet?


 
I haven't! =D


----------



## Trent the Paladin (May 29, 2011)

AndyB said:


> I haven't! =D


 
PC?


----------

